# feu + nom de personne



## Marcelot

Hola.

Si alguien pudiese echarme una mano...

Contexto:

Francia, después de la Primera Guerra, un pueblo cerca de Brive, prácticamente sin hombres. Se trata de un cotilleo entre solteronas y viudas, una dice que vio a la cuñada de la otra con una mujer (lo peor es que es mentira).

La "arpía" le dice:

- Je les ai vues, par hasard.
*À la ferme de feu ton frère*.

La otra le contesta:

- Ah bon ? Tu les as vues ?

Otro dato: la acción transcurre en una granja.

¿Alguien me podría explicar por favor lo que significa "*à la ferme de feu ton frère*"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## gustave

Marcelot,
me imagino que lo que te molesta es *feu *: *feu *ton frère es tu hermano *fallecido*.


----------



## Marcelot

¡No lo sabía!

¿Por qué "feu"?

Además, la construcción es incorrecta, ¿no?
Hay muchas así en la película, quieren mostrar cómo hablaban las personas en el campo, etc.

Y: ¡*muchas gracias*!


----------



## gustave

Sí Marcelot, la construcción es correcta, es una fórmula : "feu monsieur X", "feu mon frère".
Lo utilizas así en las frases, por ejemplo "je porte un toast à feu le président Rossignol". Te permite hablar de una persona fallecida con debido respeto y sin formula pesada.
Seguro que un forero culto nos explicará de donde viene.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Voilà ce que dit le CNRTL:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/feu

aller à la page 2 en cliquant sur les flèches.

L'étymologie recueillie dans cette page indique comme origine latine le "fatum", destin; puis au XI e siècle malfeüz, malheureux...

Intéressant.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## naruki

Hola, estoy traducciendo una carta sobre una pensión de invalidez y dice:

l'Etablissement d'assurance contre la vieillesse et l'invalidité a décidé d'accorder à feu Monsieur Pierre Leroi, décedé le 14-12-2007 une pension d'invalidité

y no entiendo la expresión accorder à feu. Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

"feu alguien" significa que es una persona fallecida. Es el equivalente de decir "... de otorgar al difunto señor Pierre Leroi..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

La expresión es: accorder à "feu monsieur X": conceder al finado / difunto señor X.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## naruki

Muchas gracias, ahora ya le encuentro sentido.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

De la serie: Merci professeur

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> De la serie: Merci professeur
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 

*Merci Cintia pour ce lien!*
*Je ne connaissais pas ce professeur.*
*Très très intéressant.*

*Josiane Aire~~Azul*


----------



## naruki

Hacía mucho tiempo que no visitaba la página de merci professeur, de hecho se me había olvidado que existía, muchas gracias.


----------



## COLOMA

*nueva pregunta
Hilo unido
*​
Salut, j'ai cherché dans le dico mais il n'y a pas.

Qu'est que c'est "fils de feu"?

Cette phrase est dans un extrait d'acte de mariage.

.... telle personne, "médecin, domicilié à....*fils de feu Jean DUPONT et de Marie Dupont, menagère domicilié à...."*

*merci de vos réponses.*


----------



## Yul

*feu* adjectif  
féminin *feue *
masculin pluriel *feus *
féminin pluriel *feues *
(du latin  _fatum, _destin) 
_Litt. _Défunt depuis peu. (_Feu _est  invariable quand il précède l'art. ou le poss. : _Ma feue tante ; feu ma  tante._)

*Monsieur Jean Dupont, le père du médecin, est décédé.
*
Yul


----------



## COLOMA

merci Yul de ta réponse et les explications


----------



## Yul

J'ajoute pour être plus clair encore que si on avait écrit "*fils de feus** Jean DUPONT et de Marie Dupont, menagère domicilié à...."*, le père et la mère du médecin auraient été décédés.*

Yul
*


----------



## Zazi

Hola. Tengo problemas con la siguiente frase:

J'ai consulté les experts juridiques: pas de faille, tout est légal. Le texte a été confié a l'infirmière qui s'occupait d'elle, accompagné d'une *lettre signée par feu* Mme la Présidente en présence d'un notaire, lequel indiquait et validait la marche à suivre. Cette parution semble l'exécution de ses dernières volontés. (Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt, _Concerto à la mémoire d'un ange_, Albin Michel)

La mujer del Presidente acaba de morir y, como última voluntad, parece ser que dejó indicaciones de que se publicara su diario personal, con intención de perjudicar a su marido "post-mortem". 

Imagino que la expresión podría traducirse como "una carta firmada por la difunta señora del Presidente". Sin embargo, me asaltan las dudas sobre si "signer par feu" será una expresión en sí misma, del tipo "firmar a fuego" o algo así.

Agradeceré vuestros comentarios. ¡Saludos!


----------



## hual

Hola

En mi opinión, sólo puede significar: _firmada por la *difunta* esposa del presidente_.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Zazi said:


> Sin embargo, me asaltan las dudas sobre si "signer par feu" será una expresión en sí misma, del tipo "firmar a fuego" o algo así.


No, no lo es. Como bien te dice *hual*, se trata de la *difunta*.


----------



## ELENA9968

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Est-ce que les petits gluons (oui ! je les imagine comme les gluons dans feue l'émission TéléChat), armés de leurs pelles, pioches et sacs de plâtre afin de colmater les fissures de la peau, refuseront de travailler sous prétexte qu'il ne fait pas assez noir et que donc il ne peut s'agir de la nuit ?

¿Se negarán los pequeños gluones (¡Sí! los imagino como los gluones en  el difunto programa TéléChat), armados de sus palas, sus picos y sus sacos de yeso con el fin de tapar las grietas en la piel, a trabajar con el pretexto de que no hace demasiado oscuro y que entonces no puede ser de noche?

Podemos traducir "feue" por "difunto" en el caso de un programa o quizá quedaría mejor "desaparecido"?

Agradecería cualquier otra rectificación. Gracias.

Saludos.

ELENA9968


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
Se puede, claro pero ya que feu(e) corresponde à un nivel de lenguaje algo alto, preferiría fenecido.


----------



## Doraemon-

Larousse:
feu: Littéraire. Qui est décédé depuis peu ; défunt : La feue reine. (Invariable quand il précède l'article, le possessif ou un nom propre : _Feu ma tante._)
Définitions : feu, feue,  feus,  feues - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ELENA9968 said:


> NUEVA PREGUNTA​
> Podemos traducir "feue" por "difunto" en el caso de un programa o quizá quedaría mejor "desaparecido"?
> 
> ELENA9968


Hola, *Elena*:

Ya que en el original dicen *feue*, yo mantendría el tono semi-irónico con *difunto*. 

No obstante, también puedes decir *desaparecido *o, como la señora *Barberin* dice, *fenecido*. Ya que estamos, me permito añadir *extinto*.


----------



## marp

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola!
Estoy traduciendo un cuento del francés en el cual se roba el "tableu de feu" de un pariente del protagonista.
No consigo entender el significado de la expresión. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?

Gracias de antemano

¿Puede ser el cuadro de la difunta?


----------



## ANMel

Era el nombre de la persona despues de "feu" ?
Si es eso, significa que la persona esta muerta.

Por exemplo : C'est la bague de feu ma grand-mère > Es el anillo de mi difunta abuela.


----------



## marp

¡¡¡Muchas gracias, ANMel!!!
Siempre aprendiendo.


----------



## jasminasul

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola.

Estoy traduciendo Les Chroniques d'Hissfon y tengo esta expresión.

Le seigneur Kalranh en fut l’héritier après avoir vaincu *à mort feu* le seigneur Mär-Khör, une lutte sans relâche car Kalranh savait qu’en devenant le maître incontesté des lieux il lui aurait été possible de dominer le Puy Méfron tout entier.

En effet, les chemins en direction de la citadelle rouge furent pour la majorité *condamnés par feu* le Roi Gan-Trê, lorsque cet ancien souverain sentit la menace grandissante venant de Shâltara.

Estoy perdida, ¿qué significa?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Está en el diccionario:


> *feu* _adj_ _soutenu, littéraire_ (décédé)
> (_antepuesto_) difunto/a _adj_
> (_antepuesto_) finado _adj_
> que en paz descanse _expr
> Note_: Invariable quand précède l'article ou le nom : "Feu Madame Dupont"
> 
> _Le feu roi et la feue reine sont inhumés à Saint-Denis.
> El difunto rey y la difunta reina están sepultados en Saint-Denis. _
> 
> feu


 No hay que agrupar _à mort_ con _feu_ sino con _vaincu_: _après avoir vaincu à mort feu le seigneur Mär-Khör _= tras haber vencido al difundo señor... a muerte; tampoco _condamnés _con _par feu _sino con _par feu le Roi Gan-Trê_ (= complemento agente de la pasiva)_._


----------



## jasminasul

Gracias Swift  Así me lo traducía Google y yo no lo veía


----------

